# Say "CHEESE"!



## unionguynw (Dec 8, 2012)

Couldn't let you guys have all the cheese fun, so while I wait for my next batch of jerky to marinade I threw in some cheese that I picked up at Costco.  Pepper Jack and Medium Cheddar. 

Smoker at 48 degrees with one row of the AMNPS filled with Washington Apple Pellets













20121208142022.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Dec 8, 2012


----------



## venture (Dec 8, 2012)

Keep us posted!

I usually like a sharp cheddar or an extra sharp.

Having said that, I find that smoking cheese will enhance it so much I can change my rules.

Cheaper cheeses will often work well for those smoking on a budget.  Especially with a long rest after smoking.

Post up some pics of your finished product.  I bet it will be great!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 8, 2012)

CHEEZE!


----------



## unionguynw (Dec 9, 2012)

Venture said:


> Keep us posted!
> 
> Cheaper cheeses will often work well for those smoking on a budget.  Especially with a long rest after smoking.



I'm not necessarily on a budget, I'm just cheap!

I really like pepper jack, and I figured the medium cheddar will be sharp by the time it ages.....

I'll post pics in the morning.  Color wasn't anything to write home about, but I'm thinking that's because with Tod's AMNPS and the low outside temps, I never got above 71. 

Is it possible to get good smoke color with low temps?


----------



## roller (Dec 9, 2012)

You have picked a great thing to smoke...Cheese smoked is unbelivable..I also like the sharp cheddar plus others. I like to experiment with different kinda. I am up to 13 now...


----------



## foxriversmokin (Dec 9, 2012)

I've had good success smoking cheese with amnps, both hot and cold ambient temps.

Here's a batch I smoked recently when it was about 30deg outside.  I set the smoker temp to 60deg, and it held about 65 throughout the smoke.  Colby, Muenster, True Blue cheese, Med cheddar and Monterey Jack.  Have also smoked when it was about 80deg outside and put a bucket of ice below cheese to keep chamber temp around 70.













111202_1544[00].jpg



__ foxriversmokin
__ Dec 9, 2012


















111202_2342[00].jpg



__ foxriversmokin
__ Dec 9, 2012






Another holiday batch I smoked a couple weeks ago.  Colby Onion, Colby Nacho, Reg Colby, Muenster, Habenero, Pepperjack, Med Cheddar, Gouda, Co-Jack, Farmer Dill and string cheese.  String cheese didn't last a couple days, the rest is vac sealed with the previous smoke and have about 20lbs in fridge fer the holidays.  Hmmm, must not have taken an after pic.













120102_1522[00].jpg



__ foxriversmokin
__ Dec 9, 2012


----------



## unionguynw (Dec 10, 2012)

Here is the pic of my finished product. Didn't pick up a bunch of color but it smelt real smokey while I was vac sealing it.













12-8-12CheeseDone.jpg



__ unionguynw
__ Dec 10, 2012






Left it in for 2hrs with Washington Apple pellets running the whole time.  I did end up turning on my element and setting the Auber controller at 65 degrees since the smoke wasn't drafting as I thought it should.  I think next time I might run for 3 hours for a little more color.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 14, 2012)

Washington apple pellets, where do you get them???? that Cheese looks great, what was the outside temp sometimes if it is really cold you may have to warm up smoker a little so the cheese will take color.


----------



## unionguynw (Dec 15, 2012)

driedstick said:


> Washington apple pellets, where do you get them???? that Cheese looks great, what was the outside temp sometimes if it is really cold you may have to warm up smoker a little so the cheese will take color.





driedstick said:


> Washington apple pellets, where do you get them???? that Cheese looks great, what was the outside temp sometimes if it is really cold you may have to warm up smoker a little so the cheese will take color.



The Washington Apple pellets are Bear Mountain brand that I buy at Cash and Carry.


----------

